# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  The one RPG to rule them all...

## Jeff777

600 A.D.
Okay guys!  This is how this game works  :smiley:   I'll start off in an rpg story, setting the scene, time, location everything.  No posts should be made out of character (out of the story-line).  You all can add to a story-line, interact with the posters but it must all be done in RPG format...and no nominating yourself as a mega-super god who can kill any and all the other posters o.0  fights can take place but it must be done all in character and with as much rpg skill and detail as possible.  Small powers are permitted but nothing like "I am going to blow up this entire universe!!"  And if you suck at RP'ing...then just don't waste the database space lol. You don't have to interact with every poster, and not every poster has to be in the same location as you, though you can interact with whoever poster you like or whatever storyline you like. Every week that passess on this thread (in real time) is equivalent to 100 years that's passed...hopefully we can make it to 5,000 a.d. without killing ourselves >_<

*Setting*: Outskirts of a city
*Time*: 600 a.d.
*Location*: Somewhere in Japan

My name is Balas Ecore Novas, I am a rebel fighter without a cause and...without a homeland.  My people expelled me from the western lands.  The reason I shall not go into...perhaps when I feel more apt...-starts walking down the dusty road and meets a man whose selling katana swords, there is a sparkly firm one with intricate designs on the handle grip that captivate me...-  "How much for that one sir?" -pointing to the sparkly katana- "It's not for sale." He says.  I glare into his eyes for a few seconds pondering what I could do to get the sword...I close my eyes and with anger purposely visualize a man in all black standing 7 feet tall running down the dusty road towards us and holding the old geezer up at gunpoint for all of his swords.  I open my eyes and decide to continue my journey...as I start down the road again, a giant man in all black rushes past me (((I...I didn't even see him coming...where did he come from?))) I think to myself...I turn around and see him holding the old man up at gunpoint, yelling for him to hand over all of his swords...(((no way...))) I thought to myself...the old man, now crying and shaking...relunctantly gives him all of his swords...the giant man in black runs off past me and as he does so...I feel a connection with him.  I run after him screaming for him to return those swords...I am quite fast mind you but nomatter how fast I am, he seems to remain a few steps ahead of me...I have been chasing him for about 10 minutes when all of a sudden he stops, turns around and hands me the sparkly katana.  I look at him and ask him "How...wait...who are you?  Where'd you come from?"  He raises one finger and points to my mind.  I hear gunshots off in the distance and briefly look away to see where the shots were coming from.  When my eyes go back to where he was, I am astonished to find he has vanished entirely...I don't see any other swords...but I do have the sparkly katana.  "..Very...strange...hmm, I wonder if..." I say under my breath...I close my eyes again and visualize myself lifting off the ground a few feet and hovering in the air then do a flip in the air...I see myself looking off into the sky and then blasting off extremely fast as i'm riding on the back of the winds!  I then open my eyes from my very surrealistic visualization, I shake my head perishing the thought of that actually happening and continue on my journey, with my brand new sword.  About 10 minutes down the road my sandals i'm wearing began feeling very different and my stomach feels hollow, it's a weird feeling but I shake it off and continue down the road in search of the next town, so I can lay a few girls, make some quick bucks and be on my way again.  5 minutes later the hollow feeling I tried to supress seems to have strengthened and spread into my arms and down into my legs and finally up to my head.  I fall to my knees screaming in pain but to my surprise...the ground is a few feet below me...I stand in an upright position in the air and look at both my hands with wide eyes and then look at my feet...then I spontaneously do a flip in the air while laughing hysterically.  I then remember what I visualized after my flip. "Oh shit.." I say to myself as I feel this enormous tug becoming forceful..."OHHHHHH SHIIIITTTT!!!! AAHHH!!!"

To be continued...

----------


## Merlock

[Well, I'd abide by the rules and not post out of character but: wrong forum section. There's the whole Arcane Arena for RP.]

----------


## Identity X

[Plus, a "humourous" RPG (if you intend it to be that way) was attempted here before: http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=42377, so post there if anything]

----------


## Jeff777

Sorry, this thread needs to be moved

----------

